# Spanish and Portuguese Aires



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello anyone who is interested. We finished our overwintering in Spain and Portugal 10 days ago and decided to make the trip back via some Spanish and Portuguese Aires. I thought that maybe some people might find our reviews of the following Aires useful. 
1. Aire at Murao (Luz), portugal - lovely, quiet place. Water and services ok. 
2. Aire at Abrantes ( Central Portugal). Riverside site on edge of town - Bit of noise from nearby rail line and also a bar/club. Not too bad though. Services are fine. 
3. Aire at Boiro - Northwestern Spain. Problem. A circus was set up around the parking area! I went out to have a look and there was a trailer with a cage that had a massive Tiger pacing around!! It looked for all the world that the cage was open at the top. I didn,t hang around to have a closer look. When the circus leaves town I,m sure the Aire would be lovely. 
4. Aire at la Coruna. I had to drive through the city to get to this Aire but it was worth it. Lovely place with fantastic sea view. Very quiet overnight. All services ok. Car park does slope a bit but not too much of a problem. 
5. Aire at Pontenova - This Aire used to be sited in the town but has been moved to a new location about 1km out of town by the open air swimming pool. Very nice location by the river. Services ok but water tap very difficult to use. Needs a lot of force. Some noise from dogs at house on other side of river but not too bad. 
6. Aire at Cangas de Onis. sited in big car park in middle of town. Busy in evening and early in morning with buses and lorries but this is mitigated a bit as Cangas is a lovely little town with great cafes, restaurants,shops and sights to see. Services are fine. 
7. Aire at Errentaria. This Aire is difficult to find but well worth the effort. Very isolated rural spot so very quiet and peaceful unless you visit at the weekend when literally hundreds of locals visit the picnic area. Keep clear at weekends is my advice. Services ok but only one water tap for drinking water so I bet toilet cassettes are occasionally flushed out using water from this tap.
Hope all this may be of use to some.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Mike. Do you have GPS co-ordinates for the aires and do you know if they are all in the MHF database. Regards, Alan.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Spain and Portugal touring*

Here are the GPS locations for the Spanish ones Alan and any body else who is interested

Boiro 42.641580	-8.896950

La Coruna 43.371270	-8.444620

Pontenova	43.347390	-7.191710

Cangas de Onis	43.352110	-5.125360

Rentaria 43.267890	-1.900870
(Elrenteria)
Endorse all Mike says about them

Brian


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

If you download the file in this thread to Google Earth you will get all these aires and many many more.Really handy.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-107386-camping-car-aires-google-earth.html


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Spanish Aires*

Thanks Mike, great information and it's what makes this website being a member of worth while: Brian.....


----------

